# Pex Question



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

I have a job coming up this month that I will be running water lines for drinking areas in a barn. We cannot use an open torch, so, I'm going to use pex for the first time. Around here we have Nibco, white,red and blue. What I can't get an answer on is why the three differant types of compression rings, stainless cinch,black solid and a female comp with a depth guage/hole. The black solid has the go/no go guage that would seem to be kind of a pain. Any thoughts on Nibco ond the compression rings?


----------



## rombo (Jul 17, 2008)

Wirsbo/Uponor, Hands down


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

copper rings


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

wirsbo/upunor is a good choice as well as long as the chlorine will never go above 4ppm.

I have a brand that I prefer. details in PM


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

copper.......


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

SS crimp rings.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Is this pex going to be buried or exposed to sunlight?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I would hope that it's not going to be exposed to sunlight as there isn't any type of pex that is rated for this on a permanent basis.



gear junkie said:


> Is this pex going to be buried or exposed to sunlight?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Do you have access to a pro-press tool?







Paul


----------



## longplumb (Nov 15, 2009)

Wirsbo all the way. Doesn't Nibco have a smaller ID than others or am I thinking another brand. I prefer to have an actual ID that refers to the size of pipe.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Are you referring to the fittings or the pipe?


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

bigdaddyplumber said:


> copper.......


Open flame not allowed because of the horses and I dont have a Pro-Press


----------



## plumb4fun (Feb 18, 2009)

I use pex alot, but beware that squirrels and rodents will chew it and cause leaks!:yes: So in a barn situation it may not last without some protection. I use Wirsbo pex.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

You can use pex-al-pex composite is you are worried about abrasion/chewing. Its more expensive and bends like soft copper but not as stiff.


----------

